# ear hematoma (swollen ear flap)



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Female GSD, we are treating her for "inflamed/irritated" ears. No sign of discharge, etc. Vet saw her abot 1 week ago and has prescribed Otomax ointment. Her ears (very large tall ears!) are all folded over. This evening when applying the ointment her ears are all swollen with fluid. Called the vet's emergency line and she has an appt at 9:00 tomorrow. Tonight he advised that I treat her with benadryl to reduce any allergic symptoms. After looking for information seems that she might need surgery to correct. So my question is, any of you ever been thru this? Will her ears ever stand up again? She is over 9 years old and has the oversize type ears, always nice and strong. We love her droopy ears or standing tall but was just wondering. Worried sick about her actually and trying to make sense of it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I went through this with my cat. She had a hematoma and I had it drained and then had the ear tacked. The problem did not reoccur although she has continued to have allergies (and itchy ears).


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

There are three forms of treatment for ear hematomas.

One, drain the fluid using a needle and inject collagen. This usually requires repeat treatments and is not entirely successful in most cases, since it's possible for the pocket inside the ear to fill up again.

Two, surgically cutting the ear open, letting it drain, and suturing it so that there is no pocket that could refill. This is the most common type of treatment, and also the one Ruth is describing.

Three, making a small incision and placing a tube so that the stuff can drain. This does work but your dog would have to tolerate a tube in her ear for a couple of weeks. 

Out of the three options, the surgical option is the easiest and usually causes the least trouble. Most vet clinics do this as laser surgery, and it heals relatively quick with little issues. As your hematoma is large enough to make the ears flop, this is probably what the vet will recommend. Whether the ears will stand after really depends on the size of the hematoma and its location. It may or may not stand after the surgery.

We've gone through a small hematoma at the base of the ear, which didn't affect whether Abby's ears stand or not, and went route one, draining and collagen. This did work but the repeat draining was a pain.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We have gone through this on one of our GSD's. He was 7yo when it happened. They took him in as an emergency. Drained it and cleaned it out. But it scared and never stood again since it was on the tip. He was just adorable afterwards.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The eldest had a large hematoma low on one ear a few years back. Surgery & tacked. Still standing years later.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

There's something called the button method. It is just as it sounds, and a button is sewn where the hematoma is drained. Everyone who I know so far have had the ears stand afterwards. A few folks on anther list just had this done a few weeks ago.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My vet did the shot on Oxana when she had her only ear infection ever a few years back, but she used steroids. It's a little softer, but it still stands.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianThere are three forms of treatment for ear hematomas.
> 
> One, drain the fluid using a needle and inject collagen. This usually requires repeat treatments and is not entirely successful in most cases, since it's possible for the pocket inside the ear to fill up again.
> 
> ...





Chris covered it all I think- There really aren't many other alternatives.... wish I had better news for you too....


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks so much for everyone's input. The vet has her on prednisone for a few days hoping to reduce the swelling in one ear as well as the inflamation inside the ears. She has one ear that is only slightly affected and may stand up again after the surgery. Hoping in fact that she will not need the surgery on that ear at all. He will do the surgery on Tuesday (Dec. 2) he wants to do the one where it is drained and then a stent is put in place that has to remain for 3 weeks...(not looking forward to that!). I think she will tolerate it okay. He did advise us that at least one of the ears would be scarred and would not stand. OF course we are okay with that aspect. Just want her feeling well and healed up. This vet who was very highly recommended to us a few months ago (and so far we are very pleased with him and the staff) said that he had excellent luck and results with this proceedure. Cross your fingers for us that it is a good fix for her. And thanks again. YOu guys are just the best!!


----------

